# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ادامه تحصیل دانشجویان مهندسی در رشته های پزشکی

## icandoit7

سلام

بنده میخواستم بدونم بچه های مهندسی می توانند در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده و در رشته های پزشکی تحصیل کنند ؟

شرایط بنده :
پسرم
دانشجوی مهندسی عمران ورودی بهمن 90 دانشگاه سراسری شبانه 
تا خرداد ماه سال 96 فارغ التحصیل می شوم 
سربازی هم نرفتم هنوز . 

با این شرایط حضور بنده در کنکور تجربی و قبولی در پزشکی روزانه منعی ندارد ؟

البته با توجه به قوانین سنجش و نظام وظیفه بفرمایید

پیشاپیش از همه ی دوستانی که مهربانی می کنند ممنونم . 


پ . ن : علاقه و انگیزه زیادی برای کنکور دادن مجدد و تحصیل در رشته های پزشکی دارم .


ممنون که وقت گذاشتین متنو رو خوندید  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Baloot

> سلام
> 
> بنده میخواستم بدونم بچه های مهندسی می توانند در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده و در رشته های پزشکی تحصیل کنند ؟
> 
> شرایط بنده :
> پسرم
> دانشجوی مهندسی عمران ورودی بهمن 90 دانشگاه سراسری شبانه 
> تا خرداد ماه سال 96 فارغ التحصیل می شوم 
> سربازی هم نرفتم هنوز . 
> ...


شما باید برید بلیس +10 وضغیت خودتون رو مشخص کنید که احتمالا میشه تا تاریخ اعزامتون یک بار کنکور داد.
بعد هم حضور شما هیچ منعی ندارد حتی چون لیسانستون هم شبانه بوده میشه بدون هزینه روزانه بزشکی دربیاید...که جدیدا برای لیسانسه های روزانه فقط شهریه ای .و  بردیس امکان داره ..

----------


## icandoit7

> شما باید برید بلیس +10 وضغیت خودتون رو مشخص کنید که احتمالا میشه تا تاریخ اعزامتون یک بار کنکور داد.
> بعد هم حضور شما هیچ منعی ندارد حتی چون لیسانستون هم شبانه بوده میشه بدون هزینه روزانه بزشکی دربیاید...که جدیدا برای لیسانسه های روزانه فقط شهریه ای .و  بردیس امکان داره ..


ممنونم دوست عزیز 

پلیس +10 یا برم نظام وظیفه ؟

----------


## Baloot

> ممنونم دوست عزیز 
> 
> پلیس +10 یا برم نظام وظیفه ؟


هماهنگی تمام اینها با+10 اهه نظام وظیفه فقط یه اداره است که درخواست هایی که از طرف +10 اومده رو بررسی میکنه.

----------


## king of konkur

دقیقا منم هدفم اینه
من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم
خب 4 سال بعد میخاستم تجربی کنکور بدم واسه پزشکی
ینی اگه روزانه بیارم نمیتونم دولتی پزشکی شرکت کنم؟؟؟
میشه یه راهنمایی بکنید؟؟؟

----------


## Baloot

> دقیقا منم هدفم اینه
> من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم
> خب 4 سال بعد میخاستم تجربی کنکور بدم واسه پزشکی
> ینی اگه روزانه بیارم نمیتونم دولتی پزشکی شرکت کنم؟؟؟
> میشه یه راهنمایی بکنید؟؟؟


خب هدف شما اشتباست :Yahoo (4): 
شما میخواید برید 4 سال درسی رو بخونید که بعدا به دردتون نمیخوره!
نگفتم بزشکی روزانه نمیتونید بخونید بلکه وقتی لیسانس روزانه بگیرید نمیتونید توی بزشکی بدون هزینه دوباره درس بخونید حتما باید برید ازاد یا بردیس یا شهریه...قانون از امساله

----------


## king of konkur

> خب هدف شما اشتباست
> شما میخواید برید 4 سال درسی رو بخونید که بعدا به دردتون نمیخوره!
> نگفتم بزشکی روزانه نمیتونید بخونید بلکه وقتی لیسانس روزانه بگیرید نمیتونید توی بزشکی بدون هزینه دوباره درس بخونید حتما باید برید ازاد یا بردیس یا شهریه...قانون از امساله


چرا اشتباس؟خب ینی امسال بمونم؟
من رشته مهندسی برق یا شیمی رو خیلی زیاد دوست دارم. در حد پزشکی
ولی خب همیشه آرزوم بوده پزشکی بیارم.
ینی بعد از لیسانسم باید برم پردیس یا آزاد
مرسی از راهناییتون

----------


## Baloot

> چرا اشتباس؟خب ینی امسال بمونم؟
> من رشته مهندسی برق یا شیمی رو خیلی زیاد دوست دارم. در حد پزشکی
> ولی خب همیشه آرزوم بوده پزشکی بیارم.
> ینی بعد از لیسانسم باید برم پردیس یا آزاد
> مرسی از راهناییتون


باید اول هدفتون رو مشخص کنید اگر میخوایید مهندسی بخونید باید اینو تا اخر برید اگه هدفتون بزشکیه خب مهندسی خوندنش چه فایده داره...
اگر هم همزمان میخوایید بزشک+مهندس باشید باید تا 22 سالگی حداقل صبر کنید...
اون قانون هم از امسال اجرایی شده اگر لیسانس روزانه درس خونده باشید دولت دوباره هزینتون رو نمیده باید خودتون بول شهریش رو بدید ...
در مورد موندن یا نموندن به قول معروف صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند :Yahoo (4): تصمیم درست با خودتونه...

----------

